# Wie wasserdicht ist Goretex wirklich?



## beutelfuchs (3. September 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nachdem meine Packliteshell Jacke nach recht kurzer Zeit bereits ihre Wasserdichtigkeit vollstaendig verloren hatte, habe ich mir nur dieses huebsche Teil:

http://www.haglofs.com/de-DE/produkte/bekleidung/lagen/shell-layer/herr/ROC-JACKET.aspx

...aus "70D GORE-TEX®" zugelegt. Der Hersteller behauptet: "Performance: Hydrostatic head: >28,000 mm, RET: <6"

Aufgrund der schlechten Erfahrungen habe ich sie gleich getestet, indem ich im Waschbecken eine Wasserpfuetze habe einwirken lassen, welche bei weitem keine 28m hoch war 
Das Wasser lief zwar nicht durch, allerdings war nach einiger Zeit deutlich ein feuchter Film an der Innenseite zu spueren. 

Ist das ein Einzelfall oder bei euch auch so?


----------



## Jocki (3. September 2014)

Mach den gleichen Test mal mit einer Plastiktüte - da wird sich (je nach Umgebungsbedingungen) Wasserdampf in der Tüte niederschlagen - in deiner GTX- Jacke wird es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit genauso sein. Besonders wenn man immer wieder die Hand hineinsteckt um nach undichten Stellen zu tasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (3. September 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Das Wasser lief zwar nicht durch, allerdings war nach einiger Zeit deutlich ein feuchter Film an der Innenseite zu spueren.
> 
> Ist das ein Einzelfall oder bei euch auch so?



das ist kein Einzelfall sondern das übliche verhalten von ner membran die im grunde nur ne plastefolie ist.

auf der einen seite nass+kalt= andere seite sammelt sich kondenswasser wo sich mit der zeit eben auch ein wasserfilm bildet.

dicht ist sie trotzdem da sie kein wasser durchlässt!!!

Membranen=Plastikfolien somit verhalten sie sich eben auch so.


in das membranzeugs wird heutzutage zuviel Erwartungshaltung gelegt, aufgrund des übertriebenen Marketings.

als das zeugs vor 30 jahren rausgekommen war waren die Nutzer einfach nur froh das sie vom aussenwasser nicht durchnässt wurden, heutzutage wird weis-gott-was von ner Folie erwartet.....


----------



## Wurzelbert (3. September 2014)

Du hast mit deinem Post insgesamt schon Recht. 



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> Membranen=Plastikfolien somit verhalten sie sich eben auch so.



Das stimmt so aber nicht. Eine Membran ist eben _keine_ Folie. Eine Membran ist schon wasserdampfdurchlässig ("atmungsaktiv" genannt, was falsch ist, da die im besten Fall passiv atmen). Und der Unterschied zwischen einer vernünftigen Hardshell (=Membran) und einer echten Folie ist durchaus spürbar. Ob diese Durchlässigkeit reicht oder man von innen nass wird, hängt von mehreren Dingen ab. Zum einen kann dein eigener Schweiß innen kondensieren, v.a. wenn man viel schwitzt. Was logischerweise passiert, wenn man sportlich unterwegs ist. An kalten Tagen kann das aber gut funktionieren, nicht nur wegen der geringeren Schweißbildung, sondern auch, weil die Durchlässigkeit der Membran stark abhängig vom Temp.-Gefälle ist. Die Membranen "atmen" unglücklicherweise genau dann besser, wenn das Gefälle groß ist, d.h. es draußen kühl/kalt ist. Im Sommer nähern sich die Eigenschaften der Membran dann tatsächlich denen einer trendigen Plastiktüte an.


----------



## MucPaul (4. September 2014)

Wurzelbert schrieb:


> Du hast mit deinem Post insgesamt schon Recht.
> 
> 
> 
> Das stimmt so aber nicht. Eine Membran ist eben _keine_ Folie. Eine Membran ist schon wasserdampfdurchlässig ("atmungsaktiv" genannt, was falsch ist, da die im besten Fall passiv atmen). Und der Unterschied zwischen einer vernünftigen Hardshell (=Membran) und einer echten Folie ist durchaus spürbar. Ob diese Durchlässigkeit reicht oder man von innen nass wird, hängt von mehreren Dingen ab. Zum einen kann dein eigener Schweiß innen kondensieren, v.a. wenn man viel schwitzt. Was logischerweise passiert, wenn man sportlich unterwegs ist. An kalten Tagen kann das aber gut funktionieren, nicht nur wegen der geringeren Schweißbildung, sondern auch, weil die Durchlässigkeit der Membran stark abhängig vom Temp.-Gefälle ist. Die Membranen "atmen" unglücklicherweise genau dann besser, wenn das Gefälle groß ist, d.h. es draußen kühl/kalt ist. Im Sommer nähern sich die Eigenschaften der Membran dann tatsächlich denen einer trendigen Plastiktüte an.



Was natürlich physikalisch gesehen, teilweise völliger Humbug ist, was Du da schreibst.

Die Durchlässigkeit einer Membran hat nichts mit dem Temperaturgefälle zu tun, sondern mit mit der vernetzten Molekülstruktur und Wandstärke. Umso feiner die Vernetzung, umso undurchlässiger wird eine Membran für ein bestimmtes Molekül. Entweder es kommt durch, oder nicht. Die Dicke der Membran ist wichtig für die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß ein Molekül durchkommt oder unterwegs hängen bleibt.

Eine normale Plastikfolie ist eine Membran. Das sind vernetzte PP, PE, PS etc. Molekülketten. Gaspartikel wie z.B. CO² gehen da durch, wenn auch langsam. Deshalb haben Colaflaschen aus Plastik eine dicke Wand und ein Haltbarkeitsdatum. Nach genügend Zeit ist die Cola drinnen nämlich abgestanden und schal, weil die CO² Moleküle durch das Plastik durchdiffundiert sind. Eine dicke Wand verzögert das etwas und die Cola kann länger im Regal bzw. Logistik verbleiben.
Das gleiche mit einer Butylmembran, i.e. Fahrradschlauch. Im Prinzip ist die auch dicht, doch Luftmoleküle (N², O², CO² etc.) diffundieren da im Laufe der Zeit durch und der Reifen ist nach 6 Monaten platt.

Bei der Membran kann man die Diffusionsrate bei gegebener physikalischer Membrandurchlässigkeitskonstante nur verändern, in dem man den Druckunterschied erhöht. Bei Wasserentsalzungsanlagen arbeitet ein Druckspeicher und drückt das Salzwasser durch die Membran mit hoher Kraft.
Bei GoreTex diffundieren H2O Moleküle per Dampfdruck in Abhängigkeit von Temperatur (Molekülaktivität) und Druckunterschied. GoreTex funktioniert bei warmen, feuchten Füßen deshalb in der heissen, trockenen Sahara und in trockener, kalter Luft. Aber nicht im feuchten, heissen Amazonasbecken.

Aus dem Grund ist es sehr vorteilhaft, eine sehr dünne, feinporige Membran zu haben, die auch bei kleinen Druckunterschieden die Dampfdurchlässigkeit nicht zu sehr beeinträchtigt. Und da unterscheiden sich dann GoreTex, SympaTex, TechTex, AdiTex wie die Spreu vom Weizen (i.e. billig, teuer, gut, taugtnix).

Wenn dann da auf dem Beipackzettel groß draufsteht "Wassersäule 1500mm oder 2000mm" sagt das gar nichts. Das ist nur bei einem Zeltboden wichtig oder bei schweren Bergsteigerjacken für den Bereich der Rucksackriemen. Viel wichtiger ist die Porengröße und Wandstärke der Membran, und da spielt dann der Preis wg. Fertigungsaufwand eine große Rolle.

Und ganz wichtig ist, daß die Membranjacke von aussen Tex-gemäß imprägniert ist , somit Wasser abperlt und nicht aufsaugt. Wenn sich nämlich das äußere Polyestergewebe mit Wasser voll saugt, hängt dann auf der Aussenseite ein patschnasser, eiskalter (wg. Verdunstungskälte) Lappen, wo jede Membran ihre Funktion einstellt. Nicht nur diffundiert dann kein Wasserdampf mehr, sondern kondensiert sofort auf der kalten Innenseite. 

Und das fühlt sich, zumindest bei mir, wirklich extrem übel an und verleitet einen zu lauten Flüchen, dass die teure GoreTex Jacke nach ein paar Wäschen nichts mehr taugt.


----------



## Wurzelbert (4. September 2014)

Danke für die Ergänzung und Richtigstellung meines Halbwissens.


----------



## Schildbürger (6. September 2014)

Ich habe im laufe der Jahre mehrere Jacken mit Membran gehabt bzw. habe noch ein oder zwei.
Bei leichtem Regen gehen die gut, wie von MucPaul beschrieben wurde.
Die Imprägnierung taugt aber nicht über Stunden wenn es stark regnet, daher ziehe ich in solchen Fällen gleich einen Plastik Regenschutz an. Dann fahre ich gerade so schnell das ich nicht ins Schwitzen kommen und bleibe fast trocken dabei.
Vorteil dabei ist auch, man kann nach der Tour einfach den Schlamm mit dem Gartenschlauch abspritzen. 
Ohne das Zeugs vorher auszuziehen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. September 2014)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die Imprägnierung taugt aber nicht über Stunden wenn es stark regnet, daher ziehe ich in solchen Fällen gleich einen Plastik Regenschutz an.



ist das so zu verstehen das du 2 verschiedene regenbekleidungen mit dir rumschleppst und nach bedarf hin und her wechselst?

da es hier ja um die frage geht  ob gore tex dicht hält, ich für meinen teil kann aus 20 jahren gore tex Erfahrung sagen es hält zuverlässig dicht auch bei stundenlangem starken regen.

ob ne Imprägnierung taugt oder ob sie sofort weg ist hat absolut Garnichts mit dem dicht halten zu tun.
Imprägnierung ist generell mehr marketingtechnische Augenwischerei.



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Vorteil dabei ist auch, man kann nach der Tour einfach den Schlamm mit dem Gartenschlauch abspritzen.
> Ohne das Zeugs vorher auszuziehen.



kontest mit gore tex auch immer schon machen und kannst es auch jetzt.
wo soll da der Vorteil  sein?
ein Spaziergang durch ne autowaschanlage oder ne intensivreinigung mit nem feuerwehrschlauch ist kein Thema für gore tex .







MucPaul schrieb:


> Wenn dann da auf dem Beipackzettel groß draufsteht "Wassersäule 1500mm oder 2000mm" sagt das gar nichts. Das ist nur bei einem Zeltboden wichtig oder bei schweren Bergsteigerjacken für den Bereich der Rucksackriemen.



ist auch nicht ganz richtig der wert gibt auch nen aufschluss über ne mögliche Haltbarkeit eines produktes.
es nutz sich ja durch verwenden generell schon mal ab ebenfalls durch waschen in der maschine und co.

ebenfalls gelten Produkte ab ~1300mm erst als wasserdicht da sie leichten regen und Regentropfen auf der Kleidung nicht mehr durchlassen, bei starkregen halten Produkte durch die zusätzlichen mechanischen Kräfte erst ab ~3000mm zuverlässig dicht.
bei nem Produkt mit <1000mm wird man unter garantie nass, superfeinen Nieselregen hält es vielleicht noch teilweise stand bei richtigem regen.......

da gehts nicht um die imaginäre Wassersäule die getestet wird"bei regen gibt's ja keine Wassersäulen" sondern die mechaniche belasbarkeit welche dadurch in der praxis abgeleitet wird auf regen.

kleiner Regentropfen trifft auf Bekleidung= ne kleine mechanische Belastung.
viele grosse schwere Regentropfen schlagen auf der Bekleidung auf=folglich grosse Belastung.

bei regenhosen findet ja ne noch grössere Belastung statt wenn man sich beispielsweise auf nen nassen Untergrund "nasse radsitz,...." setzt, da wird generell ne Wassersäule von über 5000mm empfohlen damit es das wasser nicht zum hintern durchdrückt.

siest auch schön bei dem Spielchen im Video oben, da wird kein Produkt das ne Wassersäule von mindestens >5000mm hat standhalten können und wasser durchlassen.


----------



## SofusCorn (6. September 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Die Durchlässigkeit einer Membran hat nichts mit dem Temperaturgefälle zu tun, [...]



Du hast schon Recht damit, dass es vom Dampfdruck von Wasser abhängt. Aber so ganz Unrecht hat er auch nicht mit dem Temperaturgefälle, da der Sättigungsdampfdruck eben stark temperaturabhängig ist. Sprich wenn du innen schwitzt und außen 5°C bei 95% Luftfeuchtigkeit sind (= 8 mbar H2O), wird die Membran besser funktionieren als bei 25 °C und 35% Luftfeuchtigkeit (11 mbar H2O). Obwohl die Luft im ersten Fall (kalt) sich nasser anfühlt und im zweiten Fall (warm) eher staubtrocken wirkt. (Wenn man mal alle anderen Parameter gleich lässt).


----------



## MucPaul (6. September 2014)

Also ganz schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich mit AdiTex gemacht. So eine Jacke hatte ich mal auf einer Pferdetour in den Anden. Bei ca. 8°C und öfters Regen. Ich hätte auch eine Plastiktüte anziehen können, da die Adidas Regenjacke praktisch undurchlässig war. Nach 5 Minuten war ich innen patschnass.
Leider war eine Tchibo Jacke mit Sympatex auch nicht besser.

Mittlerweile muss ich sagen, daß es wenig Sinn macht, alte (teure) Jacken im Schrank zu haben. Da ist es besser, sie schnell zu verkaufen wenn man sie nicht braucht. Und sich dann in die neue Saison die modernste Technologie holt. Die Membranen werden tatsächlich jede Generation besser und leistungsfähiger.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. September 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> außen 5°C bei 95% Luftfeuchtigkeit sind (= 8 mbar H2O).



wie kommst du auf 8mbar?

ausserdem ist gesättige luft kaum noch im stande irgendwas aufzunehmen und um so kälter die luft um so weniger kann sie an sich aufnehmen, kannst gut an der sättigungstabelle sehen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sättigung_(Physik)



MucPaul schrieb:


> Da ist es besser, sie schnell zu verkaufen wenn man sie nicht braucht. Und sich dann in die neue Saison die modernste Technologie holt. Die Membranen werden tatsächlich jede Generation besser und leistungsfähiger.



kann ich nicht zustimmen.
mein ältestes stück aus dem Bereich membrankleidung ist ein teil von northland"geschenkt bekommen, daher kaum verwendet und wie neu" die früher auch alpinetaugliches zeug machten "mittlerweile nur noch mode-schnickschnack" das hatte vor ~19 jahren schon die eigenmembran exotherm 8000 drin die bis heute verwendet wird vom Hersteller.

wenn ich das gut 20 jahre alte teil mit irgend einer aktuellen Membran vergleichen kann ich keinen unterschied feststellen.

Membranen die man im falle von regen verwendet haben sich vom anbegin schon wie ne 2 seitige wassersperre verhalten und tun es auch heute noch immer so und werden es vermutlich auch in 20 jahren tun.

mag sein das in der Theorie und anhand obskurer labormessungen "die nix mit der Praxis zu tun haben" alle 5 jahre sich ne gore-Membran um 20% verbessert in der Praxis merkt man davon leider null.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (6. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf 8mbar?
> 
> ausserdem ist gesättige luft kaum noch im stande irgendwas aufzunehmen und um so kälter die luft um so weniger kann sie an sich aufnehmen, kannst gut an der sättigungstabelle sehen.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sättigung_(Physik)



0,95*8.7 mbar = ~ 8 mbar. 95% Luftfeuchtigkeit ist ja nicht gesättigt. Sie kann immer noch 5% aufnehmen bis es rumkondensiert. War auch nurn Beispiel, um zu veranschaulichen, was ich meine. Ihr könnt ja auch auch 80% draus machen.
Für den Transport zählt ja der Konzentrationsgradient aka Partialdruckunterschied von Wasser in der Luft, wie oben schon richtig angemerkt wurde. Ich hab jetzt nur die relative Feuchte in den Partialdruck umgerechnet für 2 Temperaturen zur Veranschaulichung.

Quelle: Sättigungsdampfdruckwerte: http://www.wissenschaft-technik-ethik.de/wasser_dampfdruck.html


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. September 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> 95% Luftfeuchtigkeit ist ja nicht gesättigt. Sie kann immer noch 5% aufnehmen bis es rumkondensiert.



kannst auch nich verallgemeinern.

nimm mal die schwüle, die luft ist kaum gesättigt du hast keinerlei Membran nur ein t-shirt an trotzdem säuft in deinem eigenen schweiß ab.
dann der umgebungsdruck hat auch wieder nen einfluss auf den rest,.........

bei diesen ganzen dampf Theorie spielen zu viele Faktoren ne rolle um ein absolutes Resultat/warheit da rauszubekommen.

in der Theorie können Membranen teilweise funktionieren meist ist es nicht der fall, da würdest da täglich ne Berechnung durchführen war es den heute wieder nicht geklappt hat?

täglich werden foren vollgeheult über die xyz Membranen die sich jemand teuer angeschaft hat und warum um gottes willen wird man darin trotzdem patschenass......

in der Praxis ist es für mich zumindest recht einfach:
draussen regnet es somit wenn ich ne regentüte anziehe bedeutet das auch automatisch für mich die körperliche Aktivität auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren sonst sauf ich in meiner Bekleidung ab."das funktioniert immer"

man kann mit Sicherheit rechenformeln und Ableitung dazu konstruieren und den bewegungsgrad für einen selbst zu errechnen der noch möglich ist um nicht sofort im eigenen saft zu stehen, nur wer würde sich sowas tag für tag antun.


es ging ja anfangs eben um die frage hält gore tex dicht:
und die einzig richtige antwort ist ja das tut es und das nun mal nachezu immer von beiden seiten.


----------



## beutelfuchs (6. September 2014)

Ihr habt mich ueberzeugt, sie ist dicht 
Drinnen wird man natürlich nass, aber das passiert mir auch im allerduennsten Hemdchen sobald ich irgendwas anderes fahre als Alsphalt, bergab und im sitzen. Nass ist ja auch nicht schlimm, kalt ist schlimm. Und Kaelte kommt aus zwei Quellen: Kaltes Regenwasser von oben und verdunstendes Wasser, welches mangels (erneuerter) Impraegnierung nicht ablaeuft. Solange der Kram gegen beides taugt, zahle ich auch die Apothekenpreise.


----------



## MucPaul (7. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ist das so zu verstehen das du 2 verschiedene regenbekleidungen mit dir rumschleppst und nach bedarf hin und her wechselst?
> 
> da es hier ja um die frage geht  ob gore tex dicht hält, ich für meinen teil kann aus 20 jahren gore tex Erfahrung sagen es hält zuverlässig dicht auch bei stundenlangem starken regen.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist Wassersäule wirklich Wassersäule. Es wird der statische Wasserdruck gemessen, bis wohin die Membran das Wasser zurückhält.

Aber Du hast natürlich recht: statisch ≠ dynamisch 

Eine Uhr, die bis 10m wasserdicht ist, überlebt nicht mal den Sprung vom 1m Brett, wenn man Pech hat. Durch den Aufschlag aufs Wasser oder starker prasselnder Regen ist der dynamische Druck wesentlich höher. Regen halten aber eigentlich die meisten vernünftigen xTex Sachen aus. Nur bei starkem Druck, z.b. am Gesäß oder Schulterriemen muss es wesentlich wasserdichter sein. Oder z.B. Zelte.

Das Problem mit alten Membranen ist, daß sie meist auf Polyurethan (PU) basieren. Und das hat nur eine bestimmte Lebensdauer. PU ist nicht langzeitstabil. Meist max. 10 Jahre und dann zerkrümelt es.
Habe ein paar alte Teppichreste und Tennisschuhe mit PU. Das Zeugs zerkrümelt zwischen den Fingern.


----------



## MucPaul (7. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> kannst auch nich verallgemeinern.
> 
> nimm mal die schwüle, die luft ist kaum gesättigt du hast keinerlei Membran nur ein t-shirt an trotzdem säuft in deinem eigenen schweiß ab.
> dann der umgebungsdruck hat auch wieder nen einfluss auf den rest,.........
> ...



Moment mal... ich denke, da hast Du Unrecht. 
Schwüle Luft ist doch warme, nahezu gesättigte Luft. Ich denke da nur an meine Zeit in Florida oder im Amazonas.


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. September 2014)

wie du bei der schwüle Tabelle sehen kannst setzt der körper bei unterschiedlichen Temperaturen zu nem unterschiedlichen luftsättigungszeitpunkt quasi aus.

ging mir in erster Linie um die 95% Sättigung und die luft kann da noch 5% aufnehmen.
aber wenn bei Temperatur x und ner Sättigung von 60% der körper schon aussetzt bringen mir die 40% welche die luft noch in der Theorie aufnehmen könnte halt nix.


hast sicher schon so tage erlebt wo es trocken vieleicht sogar sehr schön erscheint aber du wirst aus unerklährlichen gründen einfach nass.



MucPaul schrieb:


> Das Problem mit alten Membranen ist, daß sie meist auf Polyurethan (PU) basieren. Und das hat nur eine bestimmte Lebensdauer. PU ist nicht langzeitstabil. Meist max. 10 Jahre und dann zerkrümelt es.



PU ist nicht an sich das Problem sonder die Verarbeitung.
schau dir als Beispiel die oben schon genannte exotherm Membrane an, ist ein sehr dickes weißes PU teil, es ist fast 20 jahre alt und noch immer dicht und brösseln tut da auch nix."wurde auch kaum verwendet und hängt nur im schrank"

dann hatte ich mal von vaude so ein ceplex ding, ist ebenfalls ne weiße dünne PU schicht das zebrösselte mir in gut 2 jahren.
da bist innen mit der Hand drübergefahren und hattest so weiße punkte auf der Hand wie schuppen."total spröde geworden"

dann hatte ich noch ein teil von jeanstex das ebenfalls ne ähnlich dünne PU Beschichtung wie das vaude ding hatte und hat in ~4 jahren nicht gebrösselt ober andere mängel gezeigt.

PU ist generell nicht schlecht ich würd es nicht über oder unter Teflon Membranen stellen, die Verarbeitung des kunststoffs ist entscheidend.

bei membranzeugs seh ich in erster Linie die dicke als grösstes manko, früher waren Membranen sehr dick und daher deutlich haltbarer, die ganzen neumodischen Membranen sind allesammt um das 5-fache dünner als es früher üblich war zwecks gewichtseinsparrung und der imaginär verbesserten atmungsaktivität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (7. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ging mir in erster Linie um die 95% Sättigung und die luft kann da noch 5% aufnehmen.
> aber wenn bei Temperatur x und ner Sättigung von 60% der körper schon aussetzt bringen mir die 40% welche die luft noch in der Theorie aufnehmen könnte halt nix.



Es ging mir ja auch ums Funktionsprinzip und wie man das mit dem Temperaturgefälle deuten kann. Die Membran kann ja immer noch atmungsaktiv sein bei schwülen Wetter. Dass du selber in der Jacke krepierst, kann dem Konzentrationsgefälle ja egal sein. 
Wahrscheinlich herrschen unter so ner Jacke eh immer schwüle Bedingungen bei körperlicher Anstrengung.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. September 2014)

Spannend, spannend. Mir hat mal jemand gesagt, das einzig das Sättigungs-Gefälle interessant ist für die Funktion der Membran. War einer von Gore, kein Marketing-Mann, aber es ist ne Zeit her und das Gedächtnis ...

Ist das Gefälle groß, geht viel durch die Membran. Wird schneller nachgeschwitzt, als abtransportiert werden kann, wirds innen nass. Was sehr, sehr oft der Fall ist. Für mich ist ne Regenjacke ein Notbehelf bis zum nächsten Unterstand. Oder es regnet nicht so arg und ich bräuchte die Jacke gar nicht.



MucPaul schrieb:


> Moment mal... ich denke, da hast Du Unrecht.
> Schwüle Luft ist doch warme, nahezu gesättigte Luft. Ich denke da nur an meine Zeit in Florida oder im Amazonas.



Schön formuliert: "Damals, in Indochina, mit der Fremdenlegion, mit Peter Scholl-Latour,..., hach, ich könnt' Geschichten erzählen..."



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ...
> schau dir als Beispiel die oben schon genannte exotherm Membrane an, ist ein sehr dickes weißes PU teil, es ist fast 20 jahre alt und noch immer dicht und brösseln tut da auch nix."wurde auch kaum verwendet und hängt nur im schrank"....



Denke mal, das wird so ein Weichmacher-Ding sein. Das geht es ja erheblich Unterschiede, wie schnell das Zeug raus ist, je nach Bedingungen.


----------



## MucPaul (7. September 2014)

Also ich kann Dir definitiv sagen, daß PU nicht langzeitstabil ist. Sobald die Weichmacher draussen sind, und leichter Druck auf das nun poröse Material kommt, dann zerkrümelt es zu Staub.
Habe derzeit den Stress, daß der alte Wohnzimmerteppich zerbröselt, weil das PU darunter staubig ist. Ditto meine alten Nike Schuhe mit PU Sohle, die ich mit einem Finger raus pulen kann. 
Meine 10 Jahre alte "nagelneue unbenutzte" Vaude Jacke mit Ceplex muss ich aber gleich mal checken. Das Teil hatte ich in 10 Jahre gerade zwei mal an und sie liegt nur im Schrank. Wäre schade um das Teil...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. September 2014)

Ja gut, langzeitstabil ... Das käme jetzt drauf an, welche Zeiträume man vergleicht. Ich dachte jetzt eher an 10 vs 12 Jahre oder so.

Das mit dem Teppich kenne ich allerdings auch ... brrr.


----------

